# 2011 Cruze did not start properly



## lingzhi1017 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello,

I left my 2011 cruze in the parking lot for like two days, becasue there was not much gas left in the tank, two days later, I poured 2 gals into the tank and try to drive home, when I started it, the engine light was on, and it didnt start, I have no idea what went wrong, I do not think 2 days of not driving a car is too long to have a car start properly.

I tried again, and gave a few seconds more than usual to let it response, then it worked, it finally started, then my instant guess is if its because the tank was too dry?

can anyone here experienced similar situations help to explaine why? 

Thank you!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am going to take a wild guess that if the tank was too empty, it didn't get enough fuel and more air?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can think of a couple of possibilities right off the top of my head. First, have your battery checked. It may be failing to hold enough charge to turn over the engine properly. Second, how low were you on fuel? If you were low enough you could have had air in the fuel line and the fuel pumps had to clear the line. My bet would be on the former.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lingzhi1017 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I left my 2011 cruze in the parking lot for like two days, becasue there was not much gas left in the tank, two days later, I poured 2 gals into the tank and try to drive home, when I started it, the engine light was on, and it didnt start, I have no idea what went wrong, I do not think 2 days of not driving a car is too long to have a car start properly.
> 
> ...




lingzhi1017,
If you continue to experience issues with your Cruze starting I would recommend that you take it into your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

